# york train show



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been looking for the date for the 09 york show. Thanks for any help.


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go: 

http://www.largescaletrainshows.com/


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a direct link: East Coast Large Scale Train Show


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

*For those of you that went to the website did you notice that it mentions a FALL show as well as the Spring one we are so used to? I guess things are good on the show side of the business for them to add a additional show this year. * 
*Glen*


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

More info and questions asked here - http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulletinforums/forumdisplay.php?f=22 

-Brian


----------

